# RZ Mask



## williemakeit (Mar 15, 2018)

Anybody have any dealings with this product and how good is it?

I'm getting ready bye.

Thanks Bill
https://rzmask.com/pages/woodworking


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

No experience with these masks but would wait until they can exchange or give refunds. Looks like would be very comfortable!

*NOTE: DUE TO COVID-19, WE CANNOT ACCEPT ANY RETURNS OR EXCHANGES AT THIS TIME. WE THANK YOU FOR YOUR UNDERSTANDING.


----------



## Clarkhus (Jul 3, 2019)

I have been using them for months. Pleased with them.


----------



## SuperCubber (Feb 23, 2012)

I bought one, after hearing pretty good things about them.

Not terribly thrilled with it though. It isn't very comfortable and constantly slides down my face.

Maybe I just have a weirdly shaped head!


----------



## bmerrill (Mar 14, 2018)

Purchased one 2 years ago. It was a little too tight, so I ordered the next larger size. 
Very pleased with the correct size. Use the smaller one for grass cutting.
Would purchase again.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

for working in your shop, they are fine.
but, the health care professionals are saying don't wear them in public
to help reduce the spread of Covid as the exhale valves do not stop
the virus from becoming airborne.
I have one and like it because it does not fog up my glasses (as much).

.


----------



## them700project (Aug 12, 2015)

Didnt love it, had alot of fogging issues. switched to elipse p100 and love it. have to dry it out every hour or so but did a much better job


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I have several and use them all of the time. Very comfortable.


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

So…..99 replies, 99 opinions…


----------



## Notw (Aug 7, 2013)

They come in different colors


----------



## williemakeit (Mar 15, 2018)

Thanks everyone


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

I bought one, and got extra filters. I came in the first day from the shop after doing quite a bit of sanding with it on. I had more dust on my face under the mask, than just on my face, and both nostrils were packed. Wanna buy one, slightly used?????

I'll wash it???


----------



## PBWilson1970 (Jan 23, 2020)

I've used one for the past year or so and really like it. The inner filters can be replaced (different kinds can be purchased too) and it fits over my beard well. The hook and loop on the back is easily adjustable. I get a little fogging no matter what mask I wear so it's something I'm used to.


----------



## Pimzedd (Jan 22, 2007)

I've had one for a couple of years. I mainly use it when sanding on my lathe. It works well for me. Like the hook-n-loop for easy on and off.


----------



## OldBull (Apr 30, 2020)

It is not perfect, It retains moisture and has to be dried out and it does fog glasses unless you really cinch down on the metal nose piece. I would rate it 6 out of 10 and will soon have a P100.

P.S. Changing the filters to me was a PITA …....


----------



## Knockonit (Nov 5, 2017)

I think i have an alien type face, it didnt and doesn't fit well, gave it to the other half, she uses when sanding says its ok.

i have a ugly respirator i use on lathe, dust didn't use to bother me as much, but last few years, well….......


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

I have one and found that the filter was almost too thick. I don't have any breathing issues but I felt like it was restricting my intake and found myself feeling sort of out of breath. I haven't tried one of the different filter types that came with it. I bought the one that has the 2 straps instead of the one designed to fit behind your neck. That just looked like it would be annoying and fall down?

My favorite reusable/washable dust mask is the Breath Healthy cloth masks. I doubt that it has a rating but I never have any dust in my nose when I use it, doesn't fog my safety glasses and I have even noticed when walking by someone mowing the grass that I could not smell the mown grass smell until I took it off so it seems pretty effective to me. The best price I've seen is at Home Depot but they only have the ugly beige color in stock. Amazon sells them for $19 if you want to look pretty when using it ;-). I just replaced them and I realized that the old ones are over 5 years old-the elastic finally gave out. BTW, the straps fit behind your head instead of hooking on your ears which makes them more comfortable than all of the others everyone is selling for COVID protection.


----------



## Tony1212 (Aug 26, 2013)

I use one for sanding and other dusty jobs. I like it well enough. Not as good as a rubber ventilator type mask, but better than your average Harbor Freight dust mask.

Don't plan on using these for Covid protection, though. You may be protected when inhaling, but the exhale valves do not have filters covering them and will easily let any virus out into the environment potentially infecting other people.


----------



## Zvonko (Nov 28, 2018)

> for working in your shop, they are fine.
> but, the health care professionals are saying don t wear them in public
> to help reduce the spread of Covid as the exhale valves do not stop
> the virus from becoming airborne.
> ...


They now sell one-way valves for them to address that.


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

My masks have one way valves. Out, not in. If they open when breathing in, they are just as useless by allowing unfiltered air into your lungs. I taped up the outlet valve in my masks so outbound breath is through the filter, not free flow to the public.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Sounds like you all need better dust collecting at the source. My sand is attached to a vacuum. I don't get dust to cover anything.

Disclaimer: That's not to say there is no value in wearing a dust mask.


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

> I bought one, and got extra filters. I came in the first day from the shop after doing quite a bit of sanding with it on. I had more dust on my face under the mask, than just on my face, and both nostrils were packed. Wanna buy one, slightly used?????
> 
> I ll wash it???
> 
> - therealSteveN


That's odd. My experience was just the opposite. It almost sounds like your one way valves were in backwards… 
I like the RZ mask better than anything else I've ever tried.


----------

